# TwinCat Dienst startet nicht



## bonatus (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

nach einem Windows Neustart wird der Dienst vom TwinCat nicht mehr neu gestartet. Ich hab schon probiert TwinCat neu zu installieren, leider ohne Erfolg.

Wenn ich den Dienst dann manuell starte ist alles OK.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Cerberus (10 Februar 2011)

Probiers mal mit folgender Registrierungsdatei!


----------



## bonatus (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich probier das mal aus, aber weißt du warum der SSPD-Suchdienst das starten des Systems verhindert? Mir erscheint das etwas suspekt.


----------



## Cerberus (10 Februar 2011)

bonatus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich probier das mal aus, aber weißt du warum der SSPD-Suchdienst das starten des Systems verhindert? Mir erscheint das etwas suspekt.


 
Den genauen Hintergrund, wie und warum, kenne ich auch nicht. Ich hatte nur mal das gleiche Problem und bekam diese Reg von Beckhoff als Lösung präsentiert. Und seither funktioniert es auch.


----------



## bonatus (10 Februar 2011)

Ok, aber damit schalte ich doch auch das Suchen nach USB- und ähnlichen Geräten aus.

Naja, ich werde das mal probieren. Kann ich aber erst wieder morgen. Ich kann ja nicht die Anlage stillsetzen, also ich kann schon - will aber nicht.


----------



## Cerberus (10 Februar 2011)

bonatus schrieb:


> Ok, aber damit schalte ich doch auch das Suchen nach USB- und ähnlichen Geräten aus.


 
Das weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Cerberus (11 Februar 2011)

bonatus schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde das mal probieren. Kann ich aber erst wieder morgen.


 
Funktionierts?


----------



## bonatus (11 Februar 2011)

Nein, leider nicht.

ich hab den SSPD Dienst deaktiviert, hatte aber nichts gebracht.

Aber ich hab wahrscheinlich die Fehlerursache gefunden, aber noch nicht eingrenzen. Als ich die LAN-Verbindung abgezogen hab wurde TwinCat ohne Probleme gestartet. Ich bin noch am suchen wo es herkommt. 
Tappe aber noch im dunkeln...


----------



## bonatus (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

ich bin jetzt soweit, das ich weiß wenn ich die LAN Verbindung vom Rechner abziehe, startet TwinCat Problemlos. Hat evtl. noch jmd eine Idee woran es liegen könnte? 

gruß bonatus


----------

